# business card



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i am trying to make a business card and i am not really sure what i want it to say or how i want it to look. just wondering if some of you guys could post a pic of yours so i could get some ideas


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

if you go to my website in my sig there is a link
then go to the contact us page and there is a pic of my business card 
good luck
-Kyle


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

My logo, my contact (email/cell/office/fax) info then snowplowing services. make it colorful because it tends to stick out better


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I order mine through Vista Print. I think that home made cards look cheap. And they don't cost very much to order...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

dirtmandan2;610777 said:


> I order mine through Vista Print. I think that home made cards look cheap. And they don't cost very much to order...


yeah that.

i hate cluttered biz cards that some people make. all kind of everything all over it. to me it should be short and sweet and straight to the point otherwise it looks unprofessional. what you do, who you are, and contact info.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my cards website and pretty much everyhting i order with my logo besides my shirts are all from vista print. they have great templates, the prices are prety much unbeatable, and they get your order out quick


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I use 48 hour print good pricing and good monthly deals; their print house is in Clevland Ohio. if you know someone who can set up; "FINAL go to print" savings is great!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

the guy that does mine is visual impact. they have a webpage if you google it.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

K.i.s.s...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hear is mine.
You cant get much simpler.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

This is mine....front, then back.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

try these

www.printsmadeeasy.com

www.nextdayflyers.com

www.gotprint.com

also check out

www.pressurewashingusa.com there is a link to a site that sells drop cards they are pretty need


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

blue line...i like that, thats a nice business card. i hate cards that are boring and plain.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats why I did it like that. I tried to make it a card that would stick in your memory, and in turn would keep my company in your memory, or at least that you could remember where you put my card since it stands out in your mind.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt, reading that card made me think of all types of **** I want on my truck lol. I didn't know you did all that. If I ever end up with some spending money, I'll have plenty of work for you.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is my SnowPlowing one


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Never seen a British plow truck before!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mirror image is a good thing.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

RepoMan207;631117 said:


> Here is my SnowPlowing one


Hey Repo, Fisher should be paying you for all that free advertising they are getting. payuppayup

I like the card though. It gets your attention.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

They should too. Maybe I will call the boys up in Rockland and ask them for a new plow.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Better not actually, they may hit me with copyright lawsuit!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

RepoMan207;631217 said:


> Better not actually, they may hit me with copyright lawsuit!


Yeah, those stolen photos should be worth some good lawsuit money to them!

By the way, what's with all the $1 items on craigslist? I want to buy ALL of your $1 items


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah you wish! That's so when people are searching with criteria of under say $100, they still see my ad even though the typed in a limit of say $50. And, just maybe once they read my ad they will change there mind and consider paying me what I listed it for in the body of the ad. It's worked so far. I am not to devious though, $1 stands for 100, $2 stands for $200 and so on.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

*My business card*

click attachment for card


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

My newer cards from vista print, Crazy how much time you can spend uploading photo's and designing your own cards.


----------



## srg (Nov 11, 2008)

most important is to have all the spelling correct!!
wont believe the number of cards i've come across with spelling mistakes!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

vista is known for it. They mis spelled repossession, they spelt it reposession. Comon error, but it is the last time I will phone order with them.


----------



## MainePlowGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a guy that will design anything for 45.00. And you can get 1000 Color glossy cards on the net for about 27.00 delivered. He does a great job on flyers too. 

P.S. Don't stuff mail oxes your self, apparently it's finable up to $300.00 per offence


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

just updated ours, vista print, 5000 cards, 1000 fridge magnets. 
we are going to bulk mail. plus everytime we send a bill we include a bus card.

we write the quotes on the back when we view a residential drive.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

store card


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i tried to go real simple 
front-








BACK


----------

